# What is a "Bad Pool Caller" error?



## IronMike778 (May 16, 2002)

Any idea what this is? How do I correct it?

Mike


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

What are you trying to do to receive this message and what OS are you running?


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

This should help: http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&[email protected]

Let us know!
Good luck!


----------

